# gefällt mir besser



## decubito

Hola!

Me podrían decir si en los ejemplos venideros *mehr* y *besser *son intercambiables? 


Dieses Auto gefällt mir *besser/mehr* als dein Auto

Was gefällt dir *mehr/besser*?​

Gracias anticipadas!


----------



## nievedemango

decubito said:


> Hola!
> 
> Me podrían decir si en los ejemplos venideros *mehr* y *besser *son intercambiables?
> 
> Dieses Auto gefällt mir *besser **/mehr*  als dein Auto
> 
> Was gefällt dir *mehr **/besser*?  ​
> 
> Gracias anticipadas!



En ambas frases no es correcto decir "mehr".

Dieses Auto gefällt mir besser als deins.
Was gefällt dir besser? 
Welches Auto gefällt dir besser? Deins oder meins?


----------



## decubito

Hola

Gracias por las correcciones. ¿Habría alguna razón para que esté mal usar *mehr* aquí? Sucede que había hecho una búsqueda previa de las dos variaciones del último ejemplo que di y me arrojó 84000 para *mehr* y 104000 para *besser*. ¿Es un error muy común?

Danke!


----------



## Captain Lars

Irónicamente, a veces estoy tentado de decir que algo "me gusta mejor".


----------



## kunvla

_Schau dir dieses Auto an; es gefällt mir besser als deins._

Ich kann mir auch folgende Aussagen vorstellen:

_Seit kurzem habe ich ein neues Auto. Zuerst fand ich es nicht so toll, aber jetzt gefällt es mir mehr und mehr.
Endlich habe ich ein neues Auto. Es gefällt mir mehr, als ich je gedacht hätte.
Ich habe die beiden Autos satt, keins gefällt mir mehr._


Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

> _Ich habe die beiden Autos satt, keins gefällt mir mehr._


Cuidado, este es un empleo de _mehr_ completamente diferente:

"Este coche me gusta más" = _Dieses Auto gefällt mir besser _vs. "Este coche ya no me gusta" = _Dieses Auto gefällt mir nicht mehr _*!!!*

Además, tengo dudas sobre los otros ejemplos...


----------



## nievedemango

Captain Lars said:


> Cuidado, este es un empleo de _mehr_ completamente diferente:
> 
> "Este coche me gusta más" = _Dieses Auto gefällt mir besser _vs. "Este coche ya no me gusta" = _Dieses Auto gefällt mir nicht mehr _*!!!*
> 
> Además, tengo dudas sobre los otros ejemplos...



De acuerdo con C. Lars. 

außerdem:
_"Endlich habe ich ein neues Auto. Es gefällt mir mehr, als ich je gedacht hätte."   _

*.......   Es gefällt mir besser, als ich je gedacht hätte.*

Es gefällt mir *gut*. ►  Es gefällt mir *besser*, als ich .......  
Es gefällt mir *viel*.  ► Es gefällt mir *mehr*, als ich .....


----------



## kunvla

nievedemango said:


> _"Endlich habe ich ein neues Auto. Es gefällt mir mehr, als ich je gedacht hätte."   _
> 
> *.......   Es gefällt mir besser, als ich je gedacht hätte.*
> 
> Es gefällt mir *gut*. ►  Es gefällt mir *besser*, als ich .......
> Es gefällt mir *viel*.  ► Es gefällt mir *mehr*, als ich .....



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich kein Schriftsteller bin und daher konnte ich keinen passenden Kontext erfinden. Aber der österreiche Schriftsteller Adalbert Stifter hatte mehr drauf und hat mal in seinener Erzählung _Der Nachsommer_ Folgendes geschrieben:


> Darum gefalle ihr das Spanische, weil ihr dieses Land hier so gefalle. Sie würde am liebsten, wenn es auf sie ankäme, in diesen Bergen wohnen.
> »Mir gefällt auch dieses Land,« erwiderte ich, »es gefällt mir mehr, als ich je gedacht hätte. Da ich zum ersten Male hier war, übte es auf mich schier keinen Reiz aus, ja mit seinem raschen Wechsel und doch mit der großen Ähnlichkeit aller Gründe stieß es mich eher ab, als es mich anzog. Da ich mit unserem Gastfreunde später einmal einen größeren Teil bereiste, war es ganz anders, ich fand mich zu dieser Weitsicht und Beschränktheit, zu dieser Enge und Großartigkeit, zu dieser Einfachheit und Mannigfaltigkeit hingeneigt.«



Und hier noch zwei weitere (Kon)Texte:


> Was meine Vorfahren dort erbauten, gefällt mir mehr als die reichgeschmückte kühne Stirnwand der römischen Paläste; mehr als der harte Marmor gefällt mir der sanfte Schiefer, mehr mein gallischer Loir als der lateinische Tiber, mehr mein kleines Lire als der palatinische Hügel, und mehr als der Seewind die lauen Lüfte des Anjou.
> Quelle: Wallstein Verlag, 2002. Friedhelm Kemp. Das europäische Sonett. 1





> »Diese Frau gefällt mir sehr«, sagte er. »Sie gefällt mir mehr als irgendeine von denen, die du mir in all deinen Jahren als absurder Schürzenjäger angeschleppt hast, nein, du brauchst nicht zu protestieren - Schürzenjäger.
> Quelle: Klett-Cotta Verlag, 1996. Javier Marías. Mein Herz so weiß



Im süddeutschen Raum ist es ziemlich verbreitet, wie es zum Beispiel folgende Beispiele aus dem Chat im Internet auch belegen:


> Mir hats gefallen, mehr als ich erwartet habe, freu mich schon auf´s nächste stück^^
> http://de-de.facebook.com/MaskandMusic/posts/316964075000345
> 
> jetzt habe ich mir doch tatsächlich doch noch eine R1 von sony geholt. mist.
> aber sie liegt, ohne diesen dämlichen riemen nicht einmal so schlecht in der hand
> zudem, die bedienung gefällt....mehr als ich es mir erträumt hätte. die bildgrösse ist auch im rahmen (in jpeg)......und sonst geht sie halt wieder zu ebay.
> http://www.dforum.net/showthread.php?t=466865
> 
> Wieso auch immer es so gekommen ist, ihm hat mein 'Nähren' scheinbar gefallen - mehr als ich es gedacht habe.
> http://www.fanfiktion.de/s/5092e0da0001d5df0662ab98
> 
> Mir persönlich hat Captain America sehr gut gefallen, mehr als ich es vorher gedacht hätte.
> http://www.sf-radio.net/webbeat//meldung,drehstartfurcaptainamericafortsetzung,1,17218,00.php



Saludos,


----------



## nievedemango

_"Im süddeutschen Raum ist es (ziemlich__) verbreitet..."_
Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, das kenne ich, da ich hier lebe. Trotzdem ist mir bewusst, dass es falsch ist. In regional verschiedenen Dialekten werden oft Dinge gesagt, 
die weit entfernt sind vom korrekten Hochdeutsch. 

_"...... wie es zum Beispiel folgende Beispiele aus dem Chat im Internet auch belegen."_
Die sprachliche Qualität der Internetchats ist leider bedenklich. Sprachwissenschaftler äußern schon seit geraumer Zeit ihre großen Bedenken über die negative Entwicklung 
der Sprache (Chats, SMS, ...)

Saluditos, ¡que tengan una buena semana!


----------



## kunvla

> _"...... wie es zum Beispiel folgende Beispiele aus dem Chat im Internet auch belegen."_
> Die sprachliche Qualität der Internetchats ist leider bedenklich.  Sprachwissenschaftler äußern schon seit geraumer Zeit ihre großen  Bedenken über die negative Entwicklung der Sprache (Chats, SMS, ...)


Da bin ich derselben Meinung, Chatsprache ist kein beispielhaftes Deutsch.



> _"Im süddeutschen Raum ist es (ziemlich__) verbreitet..."_
> Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, das kenne ich, da ich hier lebe.  Trotzdem ist mir bewusst, dass es falsch ist. In regional verschiedenen  Dialekten werden oft Dinge gesagt, die weit entfernt sind vom korrekten Hochdeutsch.


In diesem Fall würde ich das nicht als falsch abstempeln. Regionalismus hat (auch) seine Gültigkeit, insbesondere wenn er in die Schriftsprache gelangt, wie es aus den ersten drei Beispielen in #8 hervorgeht, und davon, übrigens, machten Gebrauch auch solche Größen der deutschen Literatur wie Goethe und Schiller und Philosofie wie Kant.

Saludos,


----------



## decubito

Hola!

Ahora que emerjo un rato del estudio del alemán quisiera ante todo agradecer las respuestas y el pequeño debate que ha surgido y del que sabiamente me he abstenido de participar debido a mi escaso alemán. Y también quisiera recapitular lo aquí bellamente expuesto:

1 En mis ejemplos, como corrige con amabilidad nievedemango, solo es correcto el uso de besser.
2 El uso de mehr en vez de besser es un error extendido. Y
3 Incluso escritores como los citados incurren en ese error, según los pasajes transcritos.

Cualquier confirmación o nueva corrección que alguien tuviere, por favor, compártala.

Vielen dank!  Спасибо!


----------

